# Gunsmith Central Ohio



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a reputable gunsmith to drill and tap a shotgun receiver????
Anyone know where I can get that done near Central Ohio?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Dave Mathias
740-468-3459

morning is best time to call... if he's still doing it.. Hes outside of pleasentville.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

There seems to be few around anymore. I know nothing about this place other than it's locale...so if anyone has experience with them please give me/us a review. 
Gunworks:
2354 London-Groveport Road (Just east of Hoover and 665)
Grove City
614 871-8291


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Was told -Gun Envy, on Indianola may do the work you are after.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for replying guys I appreciate it


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

419-845-2969 6*9 pm M*F. Martel Ohio. Ask for Jeff. Does great work.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

D&T shotgun recievers is not a big job. Any reputable machinest can do it if you have such place
available. You didn't say what model gun you want D&T. I did dozens back in 70 & 80s. Some
guns don't have enough "meat" in top of reciever to hold enough threads to with stand recoil.
Rem 1100s is one of the popular guns that has this problem. The guns with Alumilum recievers
have plenty of meat, and due to softness of metal should be D&T for 8x40 instead of 6x48 the
common mount thread. The older Smiths will tell you this upfront. A lot of the younger guys will
do the job you request without question. You should check your gun out and determine what
mount you need. Most of the pump and autos I did used the Weaver base for 742/760 Rems.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

It is a SX3 should be fine
I have a friend that has the turkey model that came drilled and tapped from the factory
My biggest problem right now is finding a base
Nobody seems to have one in stock


----------

